# Ist "Typo" wirklich so notwendig, bzw. gut?



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Juni 2001)

hi,
also würde mal gerne so rumfragen und wissen, was ihr dazu sagt. (interessehalber)

Naja, also ich frage aus dem Grunde, da ich schon öfters einige Bilder gesehen - auch selbst ein-zwei gemacht habe - habe mit entweder dummen Sprüchen a la: „sehen sie wirklich so aus. Ich weiß nicht.“ usw. Halt dann auf Englisch, weil man wohl denkt, dass dies besser rüberkommt.
Oder es werden einfach wahllos Texte gepastet (wieso werden nicht eigene Selbstausgedachte Gedichte oder so „eingebaut“?)
Oder es werden wahllos Namen vergeben, die dann nichts mehr, aus den Augen des Betrachters mit dem Bild zu tun haben. 

*DAS IST SEHR SCHADE, DENN DIE GEILSTEN BILDER WERDEN, WIE ICH FINDE, DADURCH NUR VERSCHANDELT*

Was meint ihr?

(p.s. @mods des Boards. Habe hier gepostet, weil es direkt mit PS was zu tun hat.. naja, hätte auch gfx-arena nehmen können.. naja ok *G* - könnt a ja verschieben )


----------



## Nils Hitze (30. Juni 2001)

*Du meinst :*

"Schweigen sagt manchmal mehr als tausend Worte ?"
Jepp. Da hast du recht.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (30. Juni 2001)

reden ist silber , schweigen ist gold :>


----------



## Matrikz (30. Juni 2001)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte oda wie!?
Geb dir völlig recht!


----------



## -H- (30. Juni 2001)

Ich kann die Meinung Typo ganz aus Bildern herauszulassen nicht teilen. Ein Bild solange mit Filtern zu bearbeiten bis es gut aussieht ist kein großes Hexenwerk. Nur was für einen Verwendungszweck hat das dann? Filtertraining? Mir ist aufgefallen das viele sogar vergessen wie sie irgendeinen Effekt hinbekommen haben. Und ich sehe selten (ich kann mich jetzt an gar keins erinnern) typolose Bilder. Überall steht immer etwas Text dabei (und wenns nur neben dran ist). Zeitschriften, Flyer, Katalöge, Einladungen und der ganze Kram haben den Sinn Infos zu geben; also vordergründig wird Typo eingesetzt und *dann erst* ein Bild zu unterstützung eingearbeitet. Das einzige wo eine Ich-verweigere-den-Einsatz-von-Typo-Einstellung gut aufgehoben ist, scheint mir die Maler und Zeichner Riege zu sein.

So finde ich sollte das hier als Herausforderung angesehen werden mit Typo ein Bild *abzurunden*, nicht zu verschandeln. Das einem nicht immer weise Sprüche einfallen kenne ich ja von mir. Es sollte dann aber optisch passen. Eine schöne Integration von Typo (oder von mir aus auch andere Bilder) in ein Bild, ist weitaus lehrreicher als eine einzigartige Filterkombo.

schöne grüße
H


----------



## dPo2000 (30. Juni 2001)

ich sehe es genauso wie das "Aitsch" ;] (sorry für das Wortspiel)

außer das die Typografie in "unseren" Bildern ja keinen informativen Charakter übernimmt, sondern wie Du schon sagtest einen "künstlerischen".


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Juni 2001)

Filterkombo, klar! Aber wenn man einfach wahllos texte reinpastet, sagt es dann noch das aus, was es aussagen soll?
hm.

aber das alles gut zu kombonieren zeichnet ein künstler aus, denk ich mal.


----------



## dPo2000 (30. Juni 2001)

naja - "irgendwas" wird ja auch nicht als Typo reingepastet...


ich habe schon oft Comments von Leuten gehört die zu anderen Bildern gesagt haben: "Und was hat das nun mit dem Bild zu tun ?" d.h.: meistens haben die "Künstler" auch eine Intention hinter ihren Texten ! Auch wenn es manchmal nicht danach aussieht ;]


----------



## -H- (30. Juni 2001)

Ich nehme jetzt mal Bezug auf die Spielwiese: Es ist glaube ich etwas viel verlangt Woche für Woche eine Aussage von den Samples zu verlangen. Ich sehe das ganze hier wie eine Gemeinschaft die voran kommen will. Dazu sollte das kombinieren von Text und Bild geübt werden, von mir aus auch mit wahllos gepasteten Texten (schlimmer finde ich wahllos Fonts einzusetzen), damit man halt im ernstfall auch mal etwas mit Aussage produzieren kann. Irgendwo her muß es ja kommen.

@dPO: ich halts aus....

---['eit?]---


weiß jemand den Ascii-Code vom Lautschrift "sch" für PC??


----------



## DarkSoul (30. Juni 2001)

Was ist Typo


----------



## Scalé (30. Juni 2001)

Schrift und text.


Na ich denke typo ist meistens schon sehr passend, wobei man aufpassen muss das die typo die aussage des bildes trifft.
Ich kann nur wiederholen was schon gesagt wurde.
Wenn ein text gepostet wird sollte er zum Thema passen.
Auch einzelne Wörter können gut sein.
manchmal auch einfach nur schriftzeichen.
also typo: ja aber passend.
Und wenn man nichts weis dann lieber rauslassen als wahllos irgendwas zu posten.
Hmm hab ja nur wiederholt was schon gesagt wurde  :] 

Head


----------



## loki (3. Juli 2001)

also ich finde typos schön. man sollte wohl auch nicht immer nach dem tieferen sinn des textes suchen, sondern ihn einfach auch mal als effekt ansehen...

he, ihr die ihr ahnung von grafik habt, baut immer schön texte ein!!!


----------



## Jarod (3. Juli 2001)

jedem tierchen sein plaisierchen.. 

der eine findet dj bobo gut..der andere net.
der eine mag typo..der andere net.

man muss die welt eben so hinnehmen wie sie is.
und wenn manche denken mit sprüchen wie

"freiheit für die brötchenschubser"

das bild zu verschönern..why not???


das von meiner seite....


:: jarod @ snoooozing ::


----------



## snow crash (3. Juli 2001)

*ich bin zwar ein nub...*

aber philosophieren kann ich dennoch...hehe. ich wills mal so sagen...
es gibt strassenschilder, die versteht man *ohne* text, und es gibt strassenschilder, die man *nur* mit darunterstehendem text versteht...ich denke mal es kommt im wesentlichen darauf an, in welcher art und weise eine gfx aufgebaut ist, ob der betrachter den "sinn" des bildes sofort erkennen kann, ob er durch das bild zum nachdenken angeregt wird, oder ob der betrachter sogar in völliger verwirrtheit verbleiben soll. dies alles beeinflusst die entscheidung, ob man einen typo kreiert, oder nicht. 

ya snow

p.s:natürlich gibt es keine strassenschilder, die der user nicht erkennen soll... *gg*


----------



## fruehbeet (3. Juli 2001)

*SnowCrack*

AchtungAchtung diese oben gennant droge verbreitet sich schnell wie eine Seuche!
DIe sinnesverändernden Wirkungen dieser Droge siind noch nicht ausreuchend getestet also halten sie lieber Abstand! Definitiv sagen Betroffene jedoch erzeuge diese Droge Lachkrämpfe und Kopfschmerzen!


Soweit, Beet!


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juli 2001)

ich finde snowcrash hat vollkommen recht


----------



## snow crash (4. Juli 2001)

*danke, danke*

und wenn ich dann mal einestages meiner leistung in ps von dirgelobt werde, dann bin ich mächtig stolz auf mich...*gg*
:| 
ya snow


----------



## fruehbeet (5. Juli 2001)

Hey Snow!


Geiler Avatar! Wofür steht das?
Du weisst das ich es nicht böse meine aber nach gmk weiss ich warum ich auf sowas empfindlich reagiere! *g*


C y'all, Beet!


----------



## ghaleon (5. Juli 2001)

ja dann streng dich an dann wirst du gelobt


----------



## SunBurner2k (6. Juli 2001)

ich denke, ihr solltet das nicht so kritisch sehen. Wenn jemand denkt, dass Text (auch wenn er zuerst für andere wahllos erscheint) nicht ins Bild passt - für den Macher des Bildes passt er wohl, sonst hätte er den Text nicht reingesetzt. *Sollte das nciht der Fall sein, ist es wirklich unnötig und der Text kann ruhig draußen bleiben*. ABER es heißt doch "learning by doing" - und ohne ausprobieren kommt man einfach niht weiter, auch in Bezug auf Text, oder wie ihr so schön sagt... "Typo". Irgendwann merkt man, dass gewisser Text passender ist, als anderer oder man versucht es andersherum (siehe Lyrics-Thread von O3|Zer) - man macht ein Bild zu einem Text. Aber ein bißchen Toleranz sollte dennoch gegeben sein. PUNKT AUS.


----------



## snow crash (6. Juli 2001)

*das war wohl das schlusswort zu dieser discussion...*

nun denn, sunburner hat wohl recht...was heisst recht, ich habe ja nie etwas anderes geäussert...  er...naja...ihr wisst schon...

ya snow


----------

